# Kevin leaving his patch



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2016)

Once it drys out again he will be making up for lost time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 19, 2016)

Well I know it won't be stacked on a mini van

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## pinky (Apr 19, 2016)

Pen Blanks for sale!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2016)

The way it's going I'll be able to float them the 18 miles in a few days.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The way it's going I'll be able to float them the 18 miles in a few days.



Might wanna consider that log rolling I was talking about!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The way it's going I'll be able to float them the 18 miles in a few days.


Okay, now we just might be able to put a GPS fix on the magical forest... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

